# Samsung RVU Diagnostic Code 54-363 with HR44



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

I already have a Samsung RVU TV connected to my HR44. No issues at all.

Bought a second TV and went through the same install (add new client to the HR44). After adding the PIN on the Samsung, I get Diagnostic Error 54-363 Home Network Interference Problem.

Called Directv, they aren't familiar with this error. They want to send a tech out, but I have my doubts (and you folks are usually smarter).

TV is connected via Ethernet directly to the same switch as the HR44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

riprecked said:


> TV is connected via Ethernet directly to *the same switch as the HR44.*


This is your problem.

MoCA Network Test Error 

1. A coax connection is not being used between the Genie server and client in cases where a DIRECTV Ready client is installed. 
1. Ensure that networking to all wired clients or Wireless Video Bridge involves coax. For DIRECTV Ready clients, a coax run from the SWiM splitter should be connected to a broadband DECA, which should be connected to the DIRECTV Ready TV.

2. Restart the Genie server. 

The Genie now has a MoCA test that runs every time a client is added. Since the Genie is connected via ethernet, it can't run the test and you wont be able to add the RVU TV. The fix is to connect the Genie with its built in WiFi (HR44) or a DECA BB adapter. And TV with a DECA BB. once the client is installed, you can go back to ethernet.

I guess this is why DirecTV® never considered the direct connection as an approved method.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

peds48 said:


> This is your problem.
> 
> MoCA Network Test Error
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. That is bizarre but I have no doubt pretty accurate.

Here is what I've done since. The Samsung TV that did work (6350 series) had old firmware on it when it initially connected fine. Somehow it passed the MoCA test a week ago.

The other 6350 series Samsungs I tried today both failed. They are running newer firmware. So I am now sure the Samsung firmware has changed in a way that the MoCA test fails.

I have ordered some DECA->Ethernet adapters to connect the new TV that way. Will test that when they arrive Tuesday. I'm assuming that will work.

All that said, very stupid by Directv and Samsung. Samsung does not support WiFi RVU, so the natural assumption is to think you can plunk your CAT6 cable into the TV and it will work. I have a switched 1 GB network in the house.

I may end up running both TVs off DECA instead if I can get RG6 by them. I'll see how the tests go.

Thanks again for the response. Much better than what Directv was able to tell me.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

riprecked said:


> Thanks for the response. That is bizarre but I have no doubt pretty accurate.


If you think about it, it may not be that "bizarre" after all. This is to assure that if a tech installs this for you, they don't give you a "botched" installation. And we know that DirecTV® does not install ethernet cable. I think this is going to change the tune when recommending to connect the Genie via ethernet cable, as we all know (and have known) this has never been a supported configuration


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

I know Directv does not install Ethernet, but the tech on the phone did say they supported it. I also found other stuff on the net saying it was supported.

No disagreement with you on your solution. Makes complete sense. Just wish the information was more clear, especially since the HR44 does support the Ethernet bridge which made it all the more confusing.

But I get why they don't want to mess around with home networking in houses. That can be brutal. I'm a rare IT type that took the time to install a proper wired gigabit network that only works for one TV.

Anyways, I really appreciate your response and information. You obviously know what you are doing and I'm anxious to get my stuff Tuesday to try this and solve the problem once and for all. I really like the RVU idea.

Thanks again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

riprecked said:


> but the tech on the phone did say they supported it. I also found other stuff on the net saying it was supported.


Both cases have wrong information.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

riprecked said:


> since the HR44 does support the Ethernet bridge which made it all the more confusing.


That is a myth that is about to get busted, specially the more that these are installed by customers and not DirecTV®

no where in DirecTV®'s documentation have they ever supported such configuration and this is obvious by what is happening to you right now.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

peds48 said:


> That is a myth that is about to get busted, specially the more that these are installed by customers and not DirecTV®
> 
> no where in DirecTV®'s documentation have they ever supported such configuration and this is obvious by what is happening to you right now.


OK, I ordered the wrong part. I purchased the DCA2SR0-01 and that obviously isn't working.

What item do I need on the TV (RVU) side to make this work with the DECA setup? I have an HR44 with Ethernet connected to it. Goal is to get other coax connections to convert to an Ethernet connection into my Samsung RVU TVs.

Thanks


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

riprecked said:


> OK, I ordered the wrong part. I purchased the DCA2SR0-01 and that obviously isn't working.
> 
> What item do I need on the TV (RVU) side to make this work with the DECA setup? I have an HR44 with Ethernet connected to it. Goal is to get other coax connections to convert to an Ethernet connection into my Samsung RVU TVs.
> 
> Thanks


You probably forgot the power supply. It connects to the coax pig-tail and then Ethernet to your TV. Look on eBay or SolidSignal for Deca with a power supply.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Dennis


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You need one for the TV and one for the Genie


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

To wrap this thread up. I connected a powered DCA2SR0-01 to my Samsung TV. No changes were needed for the HR44, it was already connected to the Internet and provided the bridge to pass the internet through.

MOCA error went away and TV connected instantly.

Now the bad news. First Directv CSR didn't know what RVU was and spent 30 minutes reading and searching. I finally made it to a supervisor who also wasn't clear on RVU and asked me to start from scratch (all they had to do what authorize the MAC address). Once I convinced him to do that he then managed to break both of my RVU TVs. He then figured out how to tell the HR44 that 2 locations were allowed and all was fine. Very frustrating.

No noticeable performance difference from my Ethernet connected RVU TV to my DECA/coax connected. Both TVs are Samsung 6350 models (different sizes).

So as noted, I agree that a change has been made REQUIRING the TV to be connected via DECA to get it authorized. Once authorized Ethernet will work, but you are on your own for support.

I have my doubts on how long RVU will be around in TVs if Directv does not improve their support. Way too much time spent on the phone.

Thanks everyone on this thread.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## no_target (Aug 24, 2014)

I had this problem today - I've had an HR34 connected to three Samsung TVs via RVU for almost two years - today I got an HR44 to replace it (long story) and ran into this BUTTHEADED DIRECTV CAUSED PROBLEM that cost me almost four hours of time on the telephone with DTV people, all of whom had incorrect information - flat out wrong.

Short answer: as of June's software update, you *MUST* have one coax connected client in order to add a new client. So - in order to connect RVU TVs that use ethernet, the following procedure must be used:
1) Activate a single client using coax. It can be a Genie mini client connected via HDMI to a TV, or a DECA bridged TV (coax from Genie to TV DECA, then DECA ethernet to TV)
2) Activate all of your ethernet connected TVs while the coax connected client is turned on
3) Note that if you've paid for 3 clients, you will need DTV to expand it to 4 clients to get the three target TVs activated
4) Disconnect and deactivate your only coax connected client, leaving only the ethernet clients authorized

Here is some of the incorrect information I was provided over four hours of DTV support:
*falsehood* 1: You need to connect smart TVs using a DECA
*falsehood* 2: You need a Cinema Connection Kit for Genie installations
*falsehood* 3: You must use wireless to connect the HR44 to the internet
*falsehood* 4: TVs must have coax connections on the back
*falsehood* 5: There must be a DECA connected to the HR44 to allow the MOCA test to pass
*falsehood* 6: This software change is necessary to make it easier for DTV technicians to do their work

Like others here - I'm pretty ticked off that I had to go through this unnecessary hassle. IMO DTV should:
- Reverse this SW change or enable it to be bypassed through an advanced menu
- Until the above is done, train the tech support staff on the above procedure, along with apologies and acct credits for the awful inconvenience and delays imposed
- Correct the "prevailing wisdom" contained in the above falsehoods by training documents that refute them

Bad moves DirecTV...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

no_target said:


> Short answer: as of June's software update, you *MUST* have one coax connected client in order to add a new client.


Or you could just use a DECA BB during the client pairing process.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

no_target said:


> Here is some of the incorrect information I was provided over four hours of DTV support:
> *falsehood* 1: You need to connect smart TVs using a DECA
> *falsehood* 2: You need a Cinema Connection Kit for Genie installations
> *falsehood* 3: You must use wireless to connect the HR44 to the internet
> ...


DirecTV® approved installation method is coax, so I would not call those statements "falsehoods" as that is what is supported by them.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

no_target said:


> Like others here - I'm pretty ticked off that I had to go through this unnecessary hassle. IMO DTV should:
> - Reverse this SW change or enable it to be bypassed through an advanced menu


Never going to happen, this is a big tool in the installation process it assures the customers that all clients are installed to DirecTV® standards and specifications


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I never had DECA with my samsung RVU TV's and simply activated via Ethernet. I can't believe they would change this to require DECA for activation. I love the simplicity of the single wire with Ethernet. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

Stevies3 said:


> I never had DECA with my samsung RVU TV's and simply activated via Ethernet. I can't believe they would change this to require DECA for activation. I love the simplicity of the single wire with Ethernet. Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Agreed but they did change it. Right between the two TVs I connected. It is interesting that they are fine with Wireless DECA. I have way more issues with wireless in my neighborhood . My 1GB Ethernet network is solid, I use it for all my devices when possible, especially for streaming.

The bigger issue is the complete lack of knowledge about RVU when to call DirecTV. They should have a few folks trained on it and ready to answer questions. Like the previous person who posted, I had a horrible experience that took hours.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stevies3 said:


> I never had DECA with my samsung RVU TV's


There was an update to Genies (about 2 months ago) that now checks the health of the MoCA network, the downside of this is that RVU TVs must use DECA during pairing. This is a good thing as it prevents shoddy installers from leaving the customer with a poor installation. So this benefits 99% of the customers base while affecting just a few. I can see why DirecTV® went this route.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

If I update one of my RVU sets to a more current model, Technically i'm not activating, I believe there is an option to transfer "activation" to the new TV set. Does this still work or did the software update remove this feature as well? 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stevies3 said:


> Does this still work or did the software update remove this feature as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


No, that is still an option. Replacing or adding any client will trigger the MoCA test. You can transfer the client but you must pass the MoCA test first


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> No, that is still an option. Replacing or adding any client will trigger the MoCA test. You can transfer the client but you must pass the MoCA test first


Peds, you or VOS should create a sticky thread with instructions to install or transfer an RVU TV . . .

1) Buy a deca with power supply, splitter and a coax jumper (or two).
2) Connect coax to splitter port >> DECA / power supply and Ethernet to TV. (NO Coax connect (from Directv) to TV)
3) Activate or transfer client.

Once activated, TV can be placed and connected by Ethernet if desired.


----------



## no_target (Aug 24, 2014)

There are many other ways to accomplish this end result without disabling the high end customer that Genie and smart TV is targeting. Also note that their commercials are advertising to the "no cable box" idea, so requiring coax is contra-message.

Isn't it obvious that if the unit detects no coax clients that it should bypass the MoCA test?

This is a bug, plain and simple, and it is alienating high value customers for no reason.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

no_target said:


> There are many other ways to accomplish this end result without disabling the high end customer that Genie and smart TV is targeting. Also note that their commercials are advertising to the "no cable box" idea, so requiring coax is contra-message.
> 
> Isn't it obvious that if the unit detects no coax clients that it should bypass the MoCA test?
> 
> This is a bug, plain and simple, and it is alienating high value customers for no reason.


Open a "back door" allows for cheating. Cheating defeats the purpose of this test which benefits 99% customer base and alienates only a handful. Those are some good odds


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

no_target said:


> Also note that their commercials are advertising to the "no cable box" idea, so requiring coax is contra-message.


The ads advertises "no wires" it does says a box is required


----------

